# DeLonghi ESAM 4200 Harsh Noise & Vibration - Random



## Asterix (Apr 30, 2021)

Machine is just over 3 years old - home use, on average no more than 4 espressos/cups a day.

Intermittent random harsh noise at the end of a cycle (0:15 secs in vid) that sometimes creates the fault lights, sometimes doesn't.

Sometimes the whole process from turning the machine on to delivering coffee is without issue - other times it can't get past the initial set up phase before the noise, goes to warning lights (which don't mean anything in this context) and the machine has to be turned off at the power and hope it resets ok. Sometimes happens at the end of a delivery, sometimes it almost happens (if that makes sense - there's the briefest of noise but doesn't do anything).

The machine has been fully cleaned, filter carrier removed and all available moving parts cleaned and re-lubricated with lithium grease. Nothing appears to be sticking in any obvious manner.

Other than the random noise, coffee delivery is still great.

I can't work out what part of the process it is - It's not the coffee delivery, not the water delivery & not the puck removal.

Any help would be most appreciated - I can't find a similar issue on the interwebnet.


----------



## AndyGGT (May 3, 2021)

Mine has exactly the same issue. I haven't solved it yet. I've removed the rear and side panels to see if I can figure out what is making the noise. It looks like the transmission. The motor spins the drive belt on the transmission perfectly fine, lifting the infuser up and down, then sometimes it sticks and the drive belt struggles to turn, creating the noise. I've lubricated the threads of the long screw on the transmission mechanism (I removed the infuser and the holder to gain access from the front). I thought this had solved it but after a making a few more coffees the same problem has returned. I think I'm on the right track with the transmission but I don't know what else to try.


----------



## Asterix (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks for the reply.

Yeah, it's completely random so it's difficult to pin down - you do something, you think it's fixed it but then it'll do it again for no apparent reason.

I shall keep searching.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (Nov 26, 2021)

I have exactly the same issue. Is there any update regards the reason and how to repair?


----------



## Asterix (Apr 30, 2021)

Tricky Dicky said:


> I have exactly the same issue. Is there any update regards the reason and how to repair?


 Yeah, sort of...

The little arm that swipes across to discard the grinds 'puck' is driven from a gear at the bottom of the detachable unit - it seems that can get stuck if it binds, so after cleaning and pushing the unit back in, move the arm and make sure it moves freely.

Ours still does it randomly but rarely now that we check that arm is free to move.

Hope that made sense and helps.


----------

